# "Worms mit Magiern"



## Altharis (5. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute, 

ich suche ein Browserspiel das ich vor ca 2 Jahren gespielt habe und das dann leider in vergessenheit geriet.
Wie im Titel erwähnt, handelt es sich um eine Art Worms mit Magiern.
Man konnte aus 8 Magieschulen (glaub ich) wählen, von denen man sich einige mit nem PremiumAcc kaufen musste.
Man konnte auch immer nur 8 oder 10 Zauber mit ins Gefecht nehmen, die teilweise auch noch aufeinander aufgebaut haben.
Das Aussehen seines Magiers konnte man mit verschiedenen (Premium-) Hüten, Bärten und Stäben aufwerten.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt!
MfG, Altharis


----------



## Nerdavia (7. September 2010)

*Push*

Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## SirMaz (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo das Spiel wo du meinst heist Arkanisten und ist auf der Seite www.funorb.de kostenlos und mit Account zu spielen.
Spiele es selber und würde mich über deinen Nichnamen freun wenn du vorhast es zu spielen.
Habe hoffentlich geholfen.
Mfg SirMaz


----------

